# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My Clen / T3 Cycle Journal... With Pics

## djp

Well here it goes.. long time reader here, new time poster.. really not looking for a lecture from anyone on here about using chemicals, but i have come to the conclusion that i need them, so please dont boggle my thread down with warnings and telling me to change my diet etc.. if you want to follow please do, just not looking for a lecture.


About myself:

29 Years Old
Working a 50-60 Hour a Week Computer Programming Job. So It can be sometime hard to get myself in the gym. 
I do not eat bad, I just do not have an appetite to eat at all.. I usually have a bowl of cereal in the AM, and then a decent dinner (Steak, Vegatable, Potatoe..) and thats usually It.. No snacks , No Junk...
I Do Smoke, about a pack a day, which I plan to quit once I get my weight down a bit... 

Physical...
I am about 250 Lbs.. Up from 200 in the last 2 years since I started working in the office and got married. I now have nasty stretch marks from it, which i will probably have to have lasered off once i get back into shape.. but i am not so worried about those as much as i am my weight and becoming healthy again. 
Height 5"9
38" Pants

I have to get a new scale to get an accurate weight reading, which I will do within the next couple of days here..

My goal is to get around 200lbs again, and then start going for the muscle tone.

I ordered up some clen & t3 from ar-r and I am currently on my 4th day. Following Jack87's Recommended Cycle.

After I am done with this cycle, I plan on doing a 30 Day Low Dose DNP cycle 250mg/day. 

So far, i feel great, I actually feel like I am already noticing a difference in the mirror..

Side effects I am having: 
Bad Headaches for the first 3 days, today has been good though, no headache...
constantly sweating in my pits... and my body is feeling warmer... and the las vegas heat doesnt help..
Appetite increase, I feel like I can eat all day on this stuff... 
Sore body, my muscles are really aching, I have been getting in 20-30mins of cardio and some light weights since i started, but nothing heavy enough to provoke the soarness so it has to be from the chem's..

I will be posting pictures here later on tonight when i am able to get home. 

Thanks, and hope you follow me..

----------


## djp

I just wanted to add , that I have been doing cardio 3-4 days a week for atleast 30-60mins a day for the last month with no effect, which is why i resulted into chems for some starter help..

while my knees are busted, i tend to just ride the bikes..

----------


## stpete

Welcome...What's your diet look like during this cycle? I know you said you only had breakfast and dinner, but since your appetite has increased do you plan on having a scheduled plan?

Stopping smoking would also help w/diet.

Good Luck!

----------


## djp

as promised here are some pics for my befores...


and for the appetite increase, i have just been fighting off most of it, but when its uncontrollable i snack on some raw almonds or grapes...

last night when i was sleeping i woke up to having severe muscle cramps in my biceps and in my calfs... crazy pain, i almost cried lol

----------


## alfa23

Those cramps are going to get 10 worse, I´m not going to warn you on anything, Just keep watching this thread... Would give you some advice but you already sound like you know it all... All you need is magic pills and you will be shredded

----------


## stpete

> as promised here are some pics for my befores...
> 
> 
> and for the appetite increase, i have just been fighting off most of it, but when its uncontrollable i snack on some raw almonds or grapes...
> 
> last night when i was sleeping i woke up to having severe muscle cramps in my biceps and in my calfs... crazy pain, i almost cried lol




OK, when were these pics taken? If not current, will you please post some? Also need to see your current diet including fluid intake. Current exercise routine too. I think you need a little help here and i'll try as best i can if you'll let me.

Those cramps aren't a good sign.

----------


## RaginCajun

I agree with St. Pete. 

I just wan to add,

Come join us in the nutrition section, you will never regret it! 

You are on the right path, and we are all here to help

----------


## DanB

5g of taurine a day should ease the cramps along with 3 litre bare minimum of water, prob closer to 5 litre in your climate

----------

